# Looking to sell or trade...



## spook1s (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm cleaning up around my place and would like to sell these or trade?

Colson, Steelcraft, Murray?, and a few that I have no idea.

I don't know anything about these tricycles. year, model, etc...

I can send pics of specific ones along w/ descriptions to the best of my ability.

email at stevenbrodzenski@hotmail.com

Thanks for looking!


----------



## spook1s (Sep 10, 2010)

I've done a bit of research on the trikes pictured. I've found out that the 1st one on the left, is a Hettrick American probably of 1940's vintage.The Hettrick has it's original rear wheel hubcaps and a Troxel saddle. The only thing I see missing are the grips.


The second one from left. Red, white, and blue is a Colson which I believe to be from the 40's as well is missing one pedal and both grips.

The 3rd trike from left in the back row... red Murray manufactured Steelcraft. I believe this trike is from the 20's possibly earlier. It is missing grips, seat, and a pedal.

Fourth in the back is a vintage similar to the Steelcraft 1920's maybe earlier. I don't know the make or model. There are no distinguishable markings. It has both pedals and a seat. Missing both rear wheels. Maybe Gendron, Colson?

Clockwise coming to the front of the picture on the right, I believe a 1950's basic trike by Murray. Maybe Mercury?? IF such a thing exists? Complete except for grips and rubber. The trike beside it looks to be an exact copy missing wheels, bars, fender,etc...

The small pile of parts in the very front of the picture is unknown to me. Basically just a solid frame. Maybe another 50's Murray? It has Clipper Puncture Proof tires and some interesting rims that have more spokes than normal? There is one dome shaped metal hubcap.

I will post more pics in the future w/ measurement info.

Again, If anyone is interested you can contact me at   stevenbrodzenski@hotmail.com


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 10, 2010)

I think there's a good chance (95%+) the one on the left front with frame, rear wheels, and front wheel/pedal assembly is a Siebert. Check the remaining rear hubcap closely because many Siebert models had the name stamped in the cap. The other clue to it's being a Siebert is the larger spoke count per wheel you mentioned. That was a distinguishing feature with almost every Siebert I've seen for sale.

Good job ID-ing all the other trikes!

Dave


----------



## spook1s (Sep 17, 2010)

Looked at cap and couldn't see ANY markings. I can't make out any identifiable markings on that one except the Clipper "Puncture Proof" tires.


----------



## spook1s (Jan 23, 2011)

Trikes are still available if anyone is interested?


----------



## mrflagman (Jan 23, 2011)

spook1s said:


> Trikes are still available if anyone is interested?



 Where are you located? Those are some nice tricycles.


----------



## mortred0101 (Jan 23, 2011)

hi. i am only a beginner of this site. i just try the cabe   and i want to know more about this site.  nice to meet you all


----------



## spook1s (Jan 30, 2011)

mrflagman...  I'm located near Alliance, OH. Interested?? 

email me at  chromecurator@hotmail.com


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 30, 2011)

PM sent regarding one of the trikes....


----------



## spook1s (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll be taking these to a show/swap March 5th in Akron, Ohio... Save on shipping!

I would trade ALL of them for one decent 30's-40's 26" balloon tire boys tanker project...  Shipping is what kills the deal all the time. If you plan on coming to Akron on the 5th keep that in mind.


----------



## spook1s (Mar 13, 2011)

Still have tricycles for sale.. or trade! I'm looking for several parts for other projects...  Make me some offers! I thought I would offer them up here first for awhile. I like to trade!..... If not... I guess off to the auction.

I don't really want to part the more complete ones out any further. (Sorry to all those who have asked for parts.)

I will disassemble for shipping and try to keep packaging as small as possible. Greyhound is usually cheapest route to go for larger packages.


----------



## spook1s (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump!!

1st from left in rear.. Hettrick American, and ALL of the trikes/parts in the front row are still available!

2nd from left in the rear..  Red, White, and Blue Colson is pending...


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 1, 2011)

PM about available parts sent. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## spook1s (Dec 4, 2011)

All PMs answered!

The 2 in the back row on the right are no longer available... everything else is!


----------



## spook1s (Feb 17, 2012)

Just returned from a visit to tricycle fetish and thought I would bump this back up...  I still have the Colson and the Hettrick American and some of the trike parts left.

Colson. missing grips and 1 original pedal rubber.. (comes with what looks like a homemade rubber pedal blank) Not sure if it had rear hubcaps? $100





Hettrick American.. Missing grips. I think the steering tube and fork have come apart.. front rim wobbles. (needs a weld repair)  Has Hettrick "H" marked pedals, both rear hubcaps... Original paint...  $80




I also have some misc. parts left over from a few that are pictured in the first picture... The unknown wheels, frames, and some other small misc....  Sorry, I don't have pics right now.

PM me if interested.. I like trading!  ALL prices do not include shipping. Buyer responsible for shipping charges.


----------



## spook1s (Mar 12, 2012)

For those who are replying about shipping quotes... PLEASE PM me your complete address. Otherwise I can not get a proper quote.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2012)

...Dude, your yard is carpeted?


----------



## Boris (Mar 12, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...Dude, your yard is carpeted?




Can't you tell that it's just "NAP" time for the tricycles.


----------



## spook1s (Mar 22, 2012)

It's my driveway... It's sort of carpeted...  I take big pieces of carpet and lay them out to keep the weeds from taking over the gravel part. Makes for something nice to roll around on if I have to get under a vehicle...  Also makes a nicer background for taking pics!


----------



## spook1s (Apr 6, 2012)

Bumping this one up again. Doing some spring cleaning this weekend!


----------



## spook1s (Nov 11, 2012)

Bumping for the Holidays! Hettrick "American" and the red, white, and blue Colson still available. $100 Colson. $75 Hettrick... PLUS shipping. Continental U.S. shipping only.


----------



## Amber.D (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow! They look good. Just a little polish and fixin' and I'm sure they will be just as precious as the new ones.


----------



## spook1s (Nov 26, 2012)

Lots of Gifts available! 





Let me know if you see anything else!


----------



## 2THECURB650 (Mar 19, 2014)

Is the Hettrick still for sale?


----------



## 2THECURB650 (May 17, 2017)

Bump

Are any of the tricycle still for sale?


----------

